# Hello im new here



## questfor#2 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello i new here have only joined today and wanted to introduce myself and give u brief history of me. Well after my and HD got married in 2004 we decided to ttc straight away nothing happened and after 6 months DH had a sperm test to check for any problems as he had a twisted testicle when he was younger, but test came back all clear then 3 months later i fell pregnant but sadly i miscarried at 9 weeks. Well we carried on ttc and nothing happened in time i was referred to gynecology for a lap as they suspected endometriosis as i have always suffered with very heavy painful periods. Well after the lap they told me i had endo and was then referred to the fertility clinic and after about a year was given another lap where they laser my endo this was aug 07 they also checked my tubes and inside my womb this was all ok. I then fell pregnant in dec 07 and went on to give birth to our gorgeous son who is our life and such a amazing little boy. We knew we would like to have another child so started ttc aug 09 as we had to wait a year as i had a emergency c section with our son. Well so far i have not conceived and i have seen my gp and have started the whole procedure had bloods last cycle day 21 my progesterone level was 40 so looks like i am ovulating but i never had problems with that last time. My gp has said he wants me to repeat the bloods again this month to check one of my levels as it was slightly high, my prolactin level it was 513 and like it to be under 496. He said he doesn't believe this will be stopping me from conceiving as my progesterone levels were good. So now its the waiting game again. Would love to speak to people on here for support and to here there stories.

Sorry for the long post


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ya

And welcome to FF.

I wrote a blog on my journey through icsi treatment, I find out if my pregnant this coming Wednesday, im scared as hell

take a look at my blog

http://fertilitydiary-cleozulu.blogspot.com/

xxxx


----------



## questfor#2 (Jun 26, 2010)

good luck hun i have all my fingers and toes crossed that u get a lovely positive results. Yeh i bet you are hun is this your first treatment?xxx


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks hun and yes this was our 1st and only treatment (icsi) on the nhs


xxx


----------

